# touchpad or slickstick



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Need some opinions: Meyer touchpad or slick stick? I will be using a manual transmission. Another question: Do each of these require a their own wiring harness? What I mean is does a touchpad have a certain wiring harness just for the touchpad? Thanks all.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

We got a touchpad for our 810 blizzard this year...... Wish we had not because most people on here do not like them. they like to use them for a back up. i think we will get a joystick and have the other for a backup.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

slick stick i trust more then push button keep it simple


----------

